# limits and structure of inquisitorial rosette



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

In theory the rosette gives the inquisitor limitless power to do their work. But if it was the case they had no one to answer to then technically there would be nothing to stop a single inquisitor from running rampant across the whole imperium. So therefore it has to be assumed that they have to be answerable to some 'higher up' outside the inquisiton itself.

Would it be the case say, an inquisitor from Terra would outrank one from a different sector (like calixis for example).

Wouldnt there have to be rules to the rosette that outlines what an inquisitors powers were and where a 'line in the sand would be'.

The point im getting at is without some kind of structure then pretty much any tom dick and harry with a rosette could theoretically march up to the high lords and shout 'heretic'. Also they could instate changes on a scale that would potantially cause massive strife across a whole swathe of the imperium with no one to answer to.

So rly....who is THE top inquisitor


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

There is no 'top' Inquisitor, Inquisitor Lords don't actually have any greater powers than newly inducted Inquisitors- they police each other, if an Inquisitor goes too far then his colleagues will tear into him as there is nothing more hated than a fallen Inquisitor (which is quite tragic since they nearly always go radical given enough time).


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

The most powerful Inquisitors are the conclave as a whole. Unless you manage to hide (Like the Phaenonite faction and even they are constantly hunted.) the combined authority of the conclave will annihilate you even if you are an Inquisitor-Lord, Grandmaster, etc. Even the Inquisitorial-Representative amongst the High Lords of Terra has the same authority of an Inquisitor Lord and is basically just the voice of the Holy Ordos. Now it wouldn't surprise me that somewhere amongst the Imperium the traditions are different in a sector or they have a slightly modified structure. But overall I don't think it would change that much.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> (which is quite tragic since they nearly always go radical given enough time)


And all radicals will turn to chaos given enough time.
This is true for most who oppose the forces of chaos. The best you can hope for is a good death before you turn.
I'm guessing that radicals actually count on this. It could also be one of the reasons why the Imperial Guard is so popular and effective against chaos (besides being cheap). Odds are, they're all going to die soon after contact with the ruinous powers, so the corruption might not have enough time to take hold.


----------

